# Strongest roters for V9 17.5



## fastbear (Apr 7, 2012)

What are the strongest roters you've ever seen for a V9 17.5 R1 motor? im guessing around 1450-1475 is around avg for the motors. I know you used to be able to get some 1500+ roters for the V9's but they are no where to be found now.


----------

